# Family Reunion a few days after getting our puppy



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

About 5 days after we get our V, we have a big family reunion the weekend after at my brother's house. My family is quite large, loud, and lots of kids. We are bringing our new puppy since we are staying the weekend. Also, most of the family is excited to meet the new puppy as they haven't been around too many V's......most of my family owns labs. 

Anyway, I'm concerned that the event may overwhelm our new V. My idea is to supervise the puppy at all times and if I feel it's too overwhelming, pick her up in her crate away from all the hustle and bustle. Is this all too much too soon? I'd really hate to miss our family reunion, but if it will be too much for our new puppy, we'll just stay home. 

Opinions?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We brought our new puppy home on dec 18 and then had family over for Christmas. He had his safe quiet kennel when needed and was supervised to ensure safety for everyone. Everyone comments on how friendly and non fearful Wilson is at 9 mos now. I really think exposing him to different people and situations early on was helpful


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Mark and I are going on 1 weeks holiday to my parents house the day after we get Dharma on July 13. As far as I can see- the more socialization the better. I heard somewhere 100 new exposures or experiences in 100 days or something like that. I was a little concerned about her not being at home for the first week. I also know that my puppy has been vet checked and had her first needles. You should probably be fine. As long as the puppy is supervised and has a quiet place to crash. I think at that age it is a lot of moving and then needing to sleep. I know it's like that right now with Dharma at 4 weeks old.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it's going to depend a lot on your puppy. Socialization, especially young, is a good thing. But if you feel like you're not going to be able to devote most (if not all) of your attention to the pup right then, it might be best not to, or if the kids are particularly boisterous and/or just generally not good with very young puppies (because let's be truthful, some kids are demons with young puppies) you might want to make sure she has a safe place away from them and the noise itself. I know a lot of breeders are willing to keep the puppy an extra week if the time falls over a holiday/family emergency/vacation, because (depending on the situation), it might be better for the puppy than to get lost in the shuffle and have set backs in socialization and training. I'm honestly not at all trying to be a Debbie downer here--just be honest with yourself and your situation, and determine whether you'll be able to keep an eye on her the entire time. They'll sleep for a couple of hours at a time, but in between those sleeps, you'll have to watch her for potty times every 15 minutes or so, make sure she's not getting too manhandled by excited children, and isn't overwhelmed by a ton of people bending over her, etc. And she might get too used to all that attention and be an even bigger attention hog when you get home, ha (which could also have an effect on how she handles being left alone--if she goes a few days where she's never alone and always with a person and always outside, adjusting to time alone will be harder for her).

In general I have found that it's not really the puppy you have to worry about, it's all the other people! They'll teach her bad habits in the split second you look away, even the ones you totally trust. My grandmother taught Jasper to jump on people the first time she saw him! It's just hard for even the toughest to say no to those little wrinkly puppy faces!

Your breeder will also know the temperament of your puppy better than you at that point, and might have a good opinion on how she'll deal with that much stimulation.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Agree with redrover -- be careful what other people do! Will they let your pup jump and bark and sit on the couch? Will they permit annoying behaviors or allow kids to pull his tail?

I should say that having Wilson at Christmas -- our number one rule was that we were in charge -- on top of hosting, we also did potty breaks and training and discipline. You need to cement your role in their life as well as start establishing boundaries and behaviors that you find acceptable
Good luck -- if you go in prepared, it can work out well!


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for all of the advice! I thought about having the breeder hold her a little longer, but I just want to get her as close to 8 weeks as possible to bond with her. Plus, we've been waiting for our new V since the beginning of May so I don't think we can handle waiting more than we have to. 

I think we'll see what our V is like and if we feel she can handle it, we'll go. I'll definitely devote my time to her the entire time. You guys are right that it's others we will have to worry about with her. I'm not afraid to let them know what's acceptable or not with her. My brother has a large upstairs that no one uses where I can step away with her. I guess we'll just play it by ear and be prepared. Thanks again for the opinions! I've learned so much from this forum!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wanted to agree that an extra week at the breeder will be a benefit to your pup! 

Regarding bonding... I got my boy, Willie, out of the dog pound at the age of approx. two years, and have never had a stronger bond with a dog. Age has very little to do with it... It's all about love! (I know... corny... but true!) ;D ;D ;D

_p.s. If you allow her to stay that extra week, she will be learning important lessons from her mom and littermates, such as bite inhibition. You wouldn't regret it._


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

See, learned something new yet again from these boards. I thought it was important to get them as soon as possible to create the bond with the puppy. Thanks for opening my eyes to that!

Ahhh yes, shark attacks and zoomies.....forgot about those. Can't wait! hahahaha 

Well, it looks like I'm considering either getting our V at our original time and not going to the family reunion or letting her stay an extra week with the breeder and going to the reunion. If it were a small family gathering that was somewhat calm in nature, I would feel differently. However, it's going to be very large and very loud (yes, we're from south Louisiana and known to get a little crazy ). The more I think about it, the more I just think the energy there will not be a good energy for a new puppy. My poor family may scar the pup for life! 

Thanks for helping me weigh out the options!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Although I know I would die having to wait an extra week, I suggest doing it. Hit the family reunion. Your life is about to change drastically and I HIGHLY recommend getting in the family/party time one last bit. Because once you bring home your pup you REALLY won't want to leave them to go to a social gathering for quite a while. Just new baby, new mama feelings.


----------

